

Impromptu - A Scheme Based Language for AV Live Coding - gnubardt
http://impromptu.moso.com.au/

======
pygy_
The sole author of Impropmptu, Andrew Sorensen, is also currently the best
live performer. Some chosen samples:

A study in Keith: a poignant piano part <http://vimeo.com/2433947>. When the
code is evaluated (usually one function at a time), you can see the code block
flash in a pale yellow/green color.

Stained: This one comes with visualizations. Simple yet psychedelic.
<http://vimeo.com/2502546>.

~~~
wvl
Seeing this posted today, I figure someone would have linked his recent
holiday performance, "Variations on a Christmas Theme":
<http://vimeo.com/18008372>

When I first heard/saw Stained it blew my mind -- truly an impressive work of
art.

------
julian37
If I could somehow appropriate the Scheme-to-LLVM compiler for producing ARM
code to run on the iPhone! Doing what Gambit Scheme does [1] without Gambit
Scheme would be great. The LLVM code it generates looks pretty neat [2]. Alas,
it looks like the source code for this is not available.

[1] <http://jlongster.com/software/iphone/scheme-iphone-example/>

[2] <http://impromptu.moso.com.au/extras/imp_tech_notes.pdf>

~~~
pygy_
He ditched the Scheme -> LLVM compiler in favor of a Scheme derived,
statically typed sublanguage with C-like Arrays (ie as low level as possible)
for its core data structure.

<http://impromptu.moso.com.au/extras/ICR.html>
[http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2010-October/00...](http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2010-October/000728.html)

Imprompty won't be released as open source, but a subset of the code will
probably be opened at some point in order to create a cross-platform alter-
ego.

[http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2010-December/0...](http://lists.moso.com.au/pipermail/impromptu/2010-December/000785.html)

------
mquander
Related (but for doing the visuals, and not the audio) -- Fluxus:
<http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/>

I suggest trying this stuff out, because it's a ton of fun.

~~~
makmanalp
More goodies: <http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/projects-using-fluxus/>

------
limmeau
Example video with piano: <http://vimeo.com/8732631> .

